# "We- Li- Ka"   bottles



## #1twin (Oct 9, 2009)

I was going through some containers of slicks and discovered two bottles that were not slick after all. They look like a typical slick medicine bottle, but one has "We-Li-Ka" in script on it and the other one has the same thing with Trade by the W and Mark at the other end of the phrase instead of parenthsis. The one on top has bigger letters not in script. Sorry but I really suck at pictures with the flash[8D] Anyone one ever seen these or know what they are. Any replies are greatly appreciated.  * I thought it was very strange that both bottles, discovered among a bunch of slicks, had the same wording. Better look close at those slicks before tossing them folks[] Thank you, Marvin


----------



## madman (Oct 9, 2009)

yo marvin,  cant say ive seen those bottles pretty cool! think we could see a better pix?? we have a you lik-a cleaners here in knoxville thats old .hmm interesting bottles......


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello Marvin,

 I searched. "We Lika Borat..." Nah. "WeLiKa Fish House" Nuh-uh. Close, but no cigar.Possibility, as to origin of the name. I found a bunch of dead links to one particular ebayer of the purpley bottles. Also learned that "we li ka hei" means a bit for boring rock in the Hawaiian language.

 I, too, would like to see a picture with less turbulence. I think, for the time being, you may have the market cornered on this one.


----------



## #1twin (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. I am not the best photographer by any means, so please bear with me. Remember the bottles are so lightly embossed I had them in a pile of slicks[8|] Maybe ya'll can see them better here. I appreciate all replies.  Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow,  That would be cool if they are some type of Indian named bottles[]   Marvin


----------

